
Huawei: UK prepares to change course on 5G kit supplier - AdmiralGinge
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53398487
======
jaekash
> Six months after agreeing it could have a limited role, ministers look set
> to exclude the Chinese company, with no new equipment installed from next
> year.

Best news in some time, good thing Washington applied pressure on UK to do the
right thing here.

